# [OOC] Roll20 Online Game Trial - Looking for Players - Australian Timezones



## LordGraz'zt (May 9, 2012)

Roll20 is a "virtual tabletop" similar to MapTool or OpenRPG which allows you to play role playing games online.

One of the things that is great about Roll20 is that it is very simple - no complex connection problems - its browser based so I give you a link and thats all you need to play.

For more information feel free to check the below links:

Roll20

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-aJLyYUXa0"]Roll 20 Preview Video[/ame]

I am planning on running a one shot as a trial - depending on the group I may extend it to a campaign.

*Timezone:* I am based in Australia, specifically Adelaide, South Australia so we will be playing at about 7pm-10pm my time on a weeknight, most likely Wednesday or Thursday.

The below link you can use to work out what time it is for you:

Timezone Converter

*Game*
This will be a D&D 4E game.

The only thing you need to play is a working microphone.

Over time I will pretty up this post - but I wanted to get this up to get the group together.

*Setting*
The game will be set in the drow city of Menzoberranzan - I will not be sticking slavishly to Forgotten Realms lore but I will be using parts of it to suit - for example House Baenre is the first House.

If you know nothing about drow within the Forgotten Realms that is fine (and to some extent preferable) I will put up a proper summary over the next couple days/this weekend.

Talking very loosely Menzoberranzan is a city of dark elves that is situated underground in a massive network of caverns and caves known as the "Underdark".

Dark elves are grouped into extended family groups known as Houses, the Houses together form a complex hierarchy that is made up of about 60-70 different houses.

The Houses and to an extent all dark elves are occupied with "station", moving the family/House up the ranking of Houses is what most elves live for, this extends to actions within the House itself.

Each House is headed by a Matron, the most powerful(and normally eldest) female of the family who is almost always a priestess of Lolth, the spider goddess of the dark elves.

The party will all be members of House Darketh, currently situated in 27th position.

Darketh is an old, withering House (they've been steadily dropping in size and power for two centuries) which makes its money from dealing in exotic drugs and occasionally exotic monsters and slaves.  Recent rumors indicate they are looking to establish long term trade deals with non-noble merchants to improve their wealth and standing.

If you do not know much about dark elves can you post below and I will post more details.

Here is some more information: Menzoberranzan

*Character Creation*
By no stretch of the imagination do you have to be a drow.

If you are a drow you will be a noble of House Darketh.

If you are not a drow you will be a slave of House Darketh.

Do not be worried about being a "slave" it will not effect you mechanically (or prevent you from getting magic items etc).

*Starting Level:* 2
The starting level reflects the natural rough and tumble of your existence as well as your training at the end of your first year of schooling.

Depending on your skillset most drow attend one of three schools, Melee Magthere for warriors, Sorcere for wizards and Arach-Tinilith, the school of Lolth for clerics.

In this setting, schooling takes approximately 10 years with 10 months spent at the school itself and 2 months of the year back at your House.

*Race:* I am very easy going when it comes to race - feel free to reskin any race to other races of your choosing. For example you want to play a drow but you want to play a Fighter and hate the ability bonuses of the drow race, you can choose Dwarf as your race but still play as a Drow in game.

I will also be flexible with transferring your race encounter power (if it exists) for the drow power.

*Skills:* Similarly I am not very precious about skill lists for classes - class will define the number of skills you receive but feel free to choose whichever skills you like.

*Class:* No restrictions - also do not feel like you "have" to perform a certain role because everyone else in the character is that role - I will be able to manage whatever configuration the party is - if for whatever reason we have an all Defender/Leader/Striker party there is no issues with that.

I am very flexible overall with character generation (especially for what might be a one shot) so feel free to ask for different options, I will normally allow it.

*Final Comments*
Any questions/comments feel free to post away - as mentioned above, I will clean this up later in the week but wanted to give you at least something to chew on.

If you are interested in playing feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Messageboy (May 9, 2012)

Hello guys,  I don't know much about drows except the basic stuff of being the dark side of elves.   The character that I will be using if it is accepted is a human artificer, I don't mind the slave role and it might fit with my character history and type.  What will be the starting gold to use for starting equipment and items?


----------



## Kzach (May 9, 2012)

Hrm, ok. I won't play in a game with evil PC's so... umm... sorry, but I'm guessing that means I'll have to drop out.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 9, 2012)

Messageboy said:


> Hello guys,  I don't know much about drows except the basic stuff of being the dark side of elves.   The character that I will be using if it is accepted is a human artificer, I don't mind the slave role and it might fit with my character history and type.  What will be the starting gold to use for starting equipment and items?




Starting gold will be 100gp.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 9, 2012)

Kzach said:


> Hrm, ok. I won't play in a game with evil PC's so... umm... sorry, but I'm guessing that means I'll have to drop out.




PM sent, but no stress if the setting causes you issues.

The main purpose of the setting is to provide unity for the party (Go Team Darketh) and to change up the scenery a little.


----------



## RobertLie (May 10, 2012)

While it would be easy to make a Drow Warlock/Hexblade, I think I'm going to go Human as well, like Messageboy.  Mostly, because I'm unsure of Drow knowledge and culture except they should be stabbed.  ^^;

So, if themes are allowed ...

Darketh was mentioned for having/selling exotic slaves, so what about a Tuathan shapeshifter?  Current concept is a Human Warlock with the Tuathan Theme, who was initially kept as amusement or as a pet with his ability to shapeshift into a variety of small creatures.  Up to, and including flightless songbirds (which he has yet figure out how to actually make fly lacking examples in this @#$%ish place).  He just kept slipping away.  Oh, he was easily found and punished of course soon enough (making sure not to mar his voice or looks for fear of damaging the imagery of the "pets" he shifts into).  It was just he was always found around near the Sorcere, where he seemed to pick-up a few tricks here and there to the point that his talents started to have a second preference other then merely a exotic pet.

If a Drow in the party is preferred, I do have plans/thoughts for a Drow Hexblade(or Warlock) in its place.  Its just, I think I would prefer to play the ignorant Human(Tuathan) in this setting.


----------



## Messageboy (May 10, 2012)

I have sent my pdf to graz.  My human artificer is a blacksmith/alchemist, so he most likely a slave to the house for those skills of his. I have to give up half of the 100gold to take the artisan martial practice to gain the ability to make mundane gear and items but it should be very helpful in many situations.  He will be quite weak with the lack of leather armor until he can get his hands on some gold to make himself some, still I could end up getting jobs from the houses for items and potions.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 10, 2012)

No need to be drow at all if your not interested, if we decide to expand to a campaign we can always change settings.

EDIT: Actually if there is not a lot of interest in this setting I am happy to go with something else even for a one shot.

I would really like to have a uniting theme for the party though and normally the easiest way to do this is through race - perhaps all dwarf or all dragonborn instead? (With the same relaxed view on race, ie. mechanically can be any race and just fluff it as you see fit).


----------



## RobertLie (May 10, 2012)

How do we send the PDF to Graz?  I have mine ready now to send in.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 10, 2012)

RobertLie said:


> How do we send the PDF to Graz?  I have mine ready now to send in.




PM sent.

EDIT: Had a bit of a chat and a think and will keep the setting as is.


----------



## jbear (May 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

checking in.

I think the setting sounds really fun! The Underdark is an awesome place to adventure, and Menzoberranzan has got to be a pretty awesome urban setting with all the backstabbing, skullduggery and political intrigue going on from all sides. So colour me interested.

Ummm ... don't know what I'll be. I am going to play a  drow and a female at that. So at least one of us in the party has some clout within the house, or can rise to get some.

I'm tempted to go cleric ... hehehe ... do I get a snake headed flail/whip? 

But I think artificers are really cool leaders, so if we have a leader than I prefer to see what others come up with and build something complimentary.

Even though I'm drow I'm probably going to take the human mechanics. I like to have more feats and at wills. Not too fussed about secondary stats.

Anyway, I'll let it rumble around my head for a while and keep an eye on what others are playing and see if I find a spark of inspiration 

Looking forward to it!!
Cheers
J


----------



## jbear (May 10, 2012)

Actually ... I've thought about it.

I'm probably going to make a hybrid leader of some kind. The other half will either be defender or striker. I usually build my defenders a la striker anyway.

So yeah, definitely a drow female with reflavoured human mechanics for the feat access  and 3 at wills. I'll play around with what might go with battle cleric and post her up tonight.


----------



## Kzach (May 10, 2012)

LordGraz'zt said:


> PM sent, but no stress if the setting causes you issues.
> 
> The main purpose of the setting is to provide unity for the party (Go Team Darketh) and to change up the scenery a little.




The setting isn't so much the issue as is the fact that it encourages evil PC's. IME, evil PC's are always, without exception, a recipe for disaster. Inevitably the player playing an evil character will anger someone in the group and/or be the cause of much disruption and frustration.

I've experienced it far too often and again without exception so I'm simply at a point where if there are evil PC's in a group, I'm just not willing to play in that group.

Now, if nobody is going to make an evil PC, well, that's a different story


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 10, 2012)

Kzach said:


> The setting isn't so much the issue as is the fact that it encourages evil PC's. IME, evil PC's are always, without exception, a recipe for disaster. Inevitably the player playing an evil character will anger someone in the group and/or be the cause of much disruption and frustration.
> 
> Now, if nobody is going to make an evil PC, well, that's a different story




No stress - feel free to send me a PM - I do not want to clog this thread up with a tangent about "evil PC's" and their disruption.

If anyone is interested in playing but is a bit wary on the setting or "evil" - feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Inspiratorium (May 10, 2012)

So what time would these games be held around, approximately? I'm interested.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 10, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> So what time would these games be held around, approximately? I'm interested.




In the first post under the timezone heading you will find a converter and the likely time.


----------



## Inspiratorium (May 10, 2012)

Whoops, didn't catch that.

Looking at the times, that's gonna be a few hours too late for me. Hope the game goes well for the rest of you!


----------



## RobertLie (May 10, 2012)

I've given it some thought and decided to stick with the Tuathan Warlock with more Rogue-like tendencies.  Currently trying to flesh out the background more on my side, and posting it later.

Edit:  Originally posted to answer Inspiratorium's question, and turned out I was quite a bit too late.  Edited that out ^^;


----------



## Kzach (May 11, 2012)

Ok, well, assuming all is a go, I'll play a half-orc monk who is a servant to one of the drow PC's. He's either a bodyguard or scout of some type to the PC.

His background is that he's from East Rift originally. But he was abandoned under mysterious circumstances as child barely able to walk. The Orthodox Church of Grumbar took him in and eventually trained him, bestowing unto him the secrets of stone and earth.

Because of personal reasons, he ventured into the Underdark and was captured by drow slavers. Due to his skills and resilience, he was bought as a bodyguard for House Darketh, whom he serves now. Unless anyone objects, his name is "Jon Silva". And no, it has no relation whatsoever to Long John Silver.


----------



## Kzach (May 11, 2012)

Trying to send the PDF but you're not on Skype very often it seems. Also, I tried to buy equipment for him but it seems the search function in the CB is broken as it resulted in a crash whenever I tried it, despite using three different versions of the search engine.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 11, 2012)

Kzach said:


> Trying to send the PDF but you're not on Skype very often it seems. Also, I tried to buy equipment for him but it seems the search function in the CB is broken as it resulted in a crash whenever I tried it, despite using three different versions of the search engine.




Was at work all day - I should be on and off for the rest of the night and will definitely be on sporadically over the weekend.

Will update this thread with more information about the game and some character history questions.

Will not go overboard with character history but there are a couple things I would like to trial - more to do with tying the PC's to each other.

I will also talk a little about the slave/drow relationship - personally I think this will be fun with everyone being slaves of another player but obviously there is some boundaries etc that will need to be clarified.


----------



## jbear (May 11, 2012)

Re: Slaves

My idea about my character was the following:

She is not very popular within her house. One of her older sisters may have even had a 'vision' that the house would be cursed and flounder as long as my PC remained alive. My PC suspects such vision is nothing but lies designed to get a potential rival killed and out of the way. Other members of the house have similar suspicions and have proposed we wait and see if signs of ill fortune should appear. 

This had a two fold effect: my PC is constantly being sent on dangerous potentially life threatening missions, usually engineered that way be the older sister in question and secondly that I have found unsuspecting allies from rival houses, who, if the vision is true, are eager to see me kept alive and the failure of House Darketh become a reality. 

During these missions I may have had to rely heavily on the skill and ability of my slaves. Only the best and strongest have survived, and a relationship far closer than ever intended has begun to form between us (at least on my PC's part ... no one likes being or having a master obviously). So I have begun to show a differential treatment towards them far beyond their lowly station. And of course this has begun to inflame the talk of the Curse I bring to House Darketh and the beneficial nature of my removal from any and every equation concerning the house. 

Only my house's enemies and a few influential figures within House Darketh keep my head connected to shoulders for now. And for now, oh the irony, my slaves are amongst the only people I actually trust.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 11, 2012)

I will have a think and post more tomorrow.

I would probably soften the part about "allies" in other Houses - but I can definitely see possibilities of them lending assistance - more to annoy your sister than anything else - until you yourself gain more power and then you will be in their crosshairs.

In terms of "differential treatment towards them far beyond their lowly station" we can go in that direction but I would rather not.

Its important to remember that while the other "characters" may be slaves of yours, the "players" are not. So in situations where you may have a couple options, the group as a party may come to a decision and it can be resolved through the characters via roleplay.

There may be some certain decisions where the drow player will overrule the others - but only when it is a way that moves the story forward or is fun for everyone involved.

If the drow player was being painful or hurting the fun of the game - thats easily fixed.

I do not know if any of you follow DMG42. There is a PbP game going on there which involves PC's as slaves of the others and it seems to work in a fun way - that is a lot worse than this will ever be (in terms of PC's being shackled and actual player versus player combat) but is a general vibe on the idea that it can work as long as everyone is non-retarded.

EDIT: I can be talked out of this, but I have given it a lot of thought and am confident it can work in a fun way - as well as capture the vibe of the setting and give everyone a bit of variety from the standard fantasy tropes.


----------



## Kzach (May 11, 2012)

I'm ok with it and actually kinda like jbear's take.

Mainly, I think, it will depend on the group 'going with the flow' so to speak. There's a degree of trust involved that nobody will abuse the situation and spoil the fun. As long as everyone's cool and reasonable and is having fun with it, I'm happy to take orders for my PC from another PC.

My PC is unaligned and will do questionable things if ordered to, but there's still a line he won't cross so as long as I'm not forced to cross that line, my character won't have an issue.

For the record, he's searching for clues about his mysterious origins which have led him into the Underdark. He was 'captured' by his own choice because he felt that the clues he had were leading him towards the drow. What you do with that as a GM is totally up to you, but for now he feels like he's playing a role in order to gain information and if that means sucking up to a maiden of a drow house, so be it 

Also, I've changed his name to "Jin'dar". If asked his name, he tends to say it like a statement rather than as a name. If anyone knows Primordial, then they might be able to discern that it means, "I am of earth and stone." He's 5'4" but densely muscled and sports numerous markings, tattoos and scars on his body from his intensive training. He looks a little bit like this: http://www.mortalonline.com/files/wallpapers/Risar1280x1024.jpg


----------



## Messageboy (May 11, 2012)

My character will be fine unless his goal is interrupted in some way, it still being discussed with the GM but his goal is to find the dead body of a certain goddess. This might be changed.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 12, 2012)

For those that are interested I will have a small trial this Thursday at 7pm my time (check the first post for the time converter).

We will not go for too long - just a trial combat to get use to the software.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 12, 2012)

Also just to confirm am I correct that we have the following characters:

[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] - Drow Priestess of House Darketh

[MENTION=56189]Kzach[/MENTION] - Half Orc Monk

[MENTION=94990]Messageboy[/MENTION] - Human Artificer

[MENTION=6693456]RobertLie[/MENTION] - Human Warlock


----------



## jbear (May 12, 2012)

Here is a build I came up with which I think will make a fun character to play.
[sblock=Lin Darketh]
Lin Darketh, level 2
Drow (using Human mechanics), Cleric|Monk
Hybrid Cleric: Battle Cleric's Lore: Lin wears Scale Armour and has a +2 shield bonus even when using her two handed weapon; she can also heal 1/Encounter (Doesn't even cost a feat; sweet)
Monastic Tradition (Hybrid): Centered Breath (Hybrid); When Lin lands a hit with a Monk power she can deal 6 extra dmg to anyone next to her and slide them 1 square
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Impiltur (Impiltur Benefit): Lin is wise beyond her years, and thus hard to kill! She uses Wisdom to determine base HPs

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 20 Fort: 13 Reflex: 15 Will: 17
HP: 35 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +7, Thievery +9, Stealth +9, Perception +10: Lin is sneaky, alert, has a way with words and doesn't like locked doors getting in the way of her curiosity.

FEATS
Human: Weapon Proficiency (Greatspear): Lin usually fights at reach. When she gets surrounded she uses her monk mobility to distance herself properly once more
Level 1: Superior Implement Training (Fluid Ki Focus): When Lin hits with a monk power she gains +1 AC and REF and can shift 1 square as a minor action; Lin is like water ...
Level 2: Weapon Ki Technique: Lin needs this to make up for her low Dexterity. Lin does not like to miss. She also hits those that are wounded harder to put them out of their misery.


POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Singing Strike: Enemy takes -2 to attacks
Hybrid at-will 1: Five Storms Monk Burst 1; enemy friendly. Also allows Lin to Shift 2 as a move action
Hybrid at-will 1: Brand of the Sun: Hit and Saving throw for Lin or an ally within 5 of her
Hybrid encounter 1: Drunken Monkey Lin enjoys turning her enemies against each other.
Hybrid daily 1: Moment of Glory: When things get serious ... so does Lin!
Hybrid utility 2: Swift Flight: Lin is small. And delicately built. She is not so good at climbing. She prefers to fly.

ITEMS
Scale Armor, Greatspear, Fluid Ki Focus [/sblock]

[MENTION=90924]LordGraz'zt[/MENTION] *I've edited Lin's Deity and background below:*

Questions: Are FR backgrounds all right if refluffed, let's say Impultur refluffed to 'Surving Various Assassination Attempts from my Sibing' to explain why Lin uses Wisdom for her HP calculations.

Humans have normal vision. Drow have dark vision. What vision will Lin having being a drow with human mechanics?

Edit: Lin worships Llolth. She is not the most devout follower shall we say, believing in her own powers perhaps more than she should for a priestess of the spider queen. But she gets the job done, an admirable quality which for now has more than made up for her slightly questionable lack religious enthusiasm.

Being level 2 what will our starting  wealth be? Standard or more restricted? 

Backstory: Ambition. That has been Lin's bread and butter. The young upstart has estranged relationships with an older sister who sees her as a threat. Lin suspects she has been behind a number of near fatal accidents but cannot prove anything. She is biding her time to show her own hand. Lin neither forgives nor forgets easily. An eye for talent Lin has begun to surround herself with those talented, motivated and of similar ambition. In this world the weak are culled. It is her duty to play a part in this process of natural selection. Soon House Darketh will be on everyone's lips, and they will tremble when they hear the name Lin.

*I hope that is more in line with the way you are imagining the adventure dynamics  *

Slaves! You best be showing you are worthy of my trust! A useless slave is a dead slave! 

(By the way I do solemnly swear not to be a *$@! when we play)


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 12, 2012)

jbear said:


> Questions: Are FR backgrounds all right if refluffed, let's say Impultur refluffed to 'Surving Various Assassination Attempts from my Sibing' to explain why Lin uses Wisdom for her HP calculations.




No problem with that - if we move to a campaign I normally give the equivalent of that feat and the expertise feat for free anyway.



jbear said:


> Humans have normal vision. Drow have dark vision. What vision will Lin having being a drow with human mechanics?




You will have Darkvision. 

Additionally you can swap the extra at-will for the Drow encounter power.

I may retcon this if we move to a campaign if it seems unfair but unlikely.



jbear said:


> Being level 2 what will our starting  wealth be? Standard or more restricted?




100gp.



jbear said:


> *I hope that is more in line with the way you are imagining the adventure dynamics  *
> 
> Slaves! You best be showing you are worthy of my trust! A useless slave is a dead slave!
> 
> (By the way I do solemnly swear not to be a *$@! when we play)




LOL thank you for making the adjustment - I believe the game will be a lot more fun for it.


----------



## Kzach (May 12, 2012)

jbear said:


> Here is a build I came up with which I think will make a fun character to play.




What's "Weapon Ki Technique"? Also, you know that the greatspear isn't a ki focus, right? So you won't get the benefit of superior implement powers when using the greatspear as an implement. The weapon can be used as an implement but it doesn't gain the benefits of it's properties (proficiency bonus, high crit, reach, etc.) on implement attacks either.


----------



## jbear (May 12, 2012)

Dragon 402 said:
			
		

> Weapon Ki Technique
> You have learned to further blur the already hazy
> boundary between the use of your weapons and the
> use of your ki focus.
> ...




[MENTION=56189]Kzach[/MENTION] Above is what was published in Dragon 402; the very last part of the article for weapliment users. It came out as a playtest. Maybe it didn't make it into the CBuilder? Don't know. If there is a problem with it then I'll just take versatile expertise which is exactly the same, just without the benefit of the damage to bloodied foes with at will powers. Pretty minor difference. I'm sure [MENTION=90924]LordGraz'zt[/MENTION] will weigh in 

I am under the assumption that a Ki Focus is somewhat like a Holy Symol. A something I focus on which I'll fluff to be whatever fits with DM okaying it.

Under equipment you'll see I have bought a ki focus, which I will use for the monk powers and cleric implement powers. 

The spear is for the cleric attack powers.

I'll admit I'm not so clear how ki focuses are meant to work, so I've just assumed they are like a wand, orb, holy symbol or whatever. You buy one. You use it for implement powers. And so you get the benefit from the superior implement property.

Is your question based on the fact that I could have chosen a full blade as my weapon proficiency instead, for example?


----------



## Kzach (May 12, 2012)

jbear said:


> Is your question based on the fact that I could have chosen a full blade as my weapon proficiency instead, for example?




Nah, I just thought you might be confused over the whole monk ki focus/implement/weapon thing. A ki focus is an implement, and any weapon a monk is proficient in can be used as an implement, but you don't get bonuses for ki focuses (such as from feats) with weapons used as implements, even if the weapon is both a ki focus and a weapon.

Confusing, huh. It'll be a bit of a nightmare to track since you'll have to have separately calculated attack rolls for pretty much every power you have. Some will get proficiency bonuses, some won't, some will get ki focus bonuses, some won't, etc.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 13, 2012)

Given that this may be a one-shot we will not both too much with character backgrounds.

It would be helpful if you have at least some idea of your character's personality - no need to go overboard - something as simple as three words that define his/her personality or even a single sentence is about as much as you need.

Are any of you interested in making it to the combat trial this Thursday? This will literally be a single encounter where we get familiar with the software.


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2012)

I will try to be there at least. I've got a bit of a busy week ahead.  But I should be okay. If I can't I'll let you know well before hand in any case.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 13, 2012)

I will put up a post, "starting" the game as I write it but this is how I see how the party came together.

Lin Darketh is the third daughter of the third daughter of the recently deceased (roughly 20 years ago) Matron Mother.

Lin is still young and has only recently begun her schooling at Arach-Tinilith. Driven by her sister Faeryl's hatred, Lin has already been slowly building her powerbase.

This has included the selection of a number of slaves with special talents. These slaves serve their mistress faithfully, partly due to the increased status her favor provides (in the form of lodgings, clothes and meals compared to other slaves) as well as in the hope they can manipulate their young master into helping them with concerns of their own.

*The Party*
Three of her most important "special" slaves are:

Her bodyguard, the half-orc Jin'dar - when Lin is not at Arach-Tinilith, Jin-dar is at his mistress side at all times.

Messageboy - a human craftsman who can seemingly make anything and has recently gained the ability to imbue magic into items. Lin hopes to leverage this power for her benefit but both her and the crafter are desperate to keep this knowledge from everyone else, lest this valuable slave be taken by another member of House Darketh and turned into a one man sweatshop for profit.

RobertLie - a human shapeshifter with powers of magic.

The above is purely just me riffing - if you like the ideas, go with it, if not feel free to suggest something else.

*Setting Information*
A couple quick bits of info for those that are not familiar with this setting:

•	Slaves outnumber the drow by more than 10:1 – the possibility of rebellion is almost nil due to the significant power difference between the slaves and dark elves, created by the latters access to specialised training and magical items.

•	Escape is a possibility, but any slave would be hard pressed to survive more than a couple days alone in the Underdark.

•	The drow are cruel, manipulative and devious - their inherent nature is fuelled by the sinister machinations of their spider goddess Lolth.

•	Drow society is matriarchal which means women rule everything – males are seen as little more than pets or tools. Even the lowest ranked female noble is seen to be higher than any man.

•	Lolth only accepts female clerics – these priestesses only come from the noble House’s and hold the highest rank in the city.

•	Arach-Tinilith is a cathedral in the drow city of Menzoberranzan shaped in the form of a spider and designed specifically for the training of Priestesses of Lolth.

•	Talking very broadly drow society is ranked accordingly: Priestesses of Lolth >  Female Nobles > Male Nobles > Common Drow > Slaves

There are no stupid questions, so please feel free to ask for any clarifications.

*First Adventure*
The first adventure will be around a mission Lin is given by her elders on her return from Arach-Tinilith. 

The "school" periodically send its students back to their Houses for small periods of time. These "holiday" periods are normally filled with various quests and missions from the House to test their nobles and utilise their newly learned skills for the betterment of the House.


----------



## Messageboy (May 13, 2012)

I like it, I got no issues with the current story.


----------



## RobertLie (May 13, 2012)

Sorry about not posting yesterday, but was out of access to the net then.

[sblock= Vosner]
Vosner, level 2
Human, Warlock
Tuathan Starting Feature: Shapechanger's Physique  (Vosner doesn't have the physique to jump or climb, nor the training.  Still, it doesn't prevent him from altering his shape and hoping he that Luck is on his side if he ever needs to.)
Eldritch Strike: Eldritch Strike Charisma (Misdirection and a touch of arcane is all thats needed for swordplay to make.)
Eldritch Pact: Tuathan-King Pact (Vosner's power comes from a pact with his ancestors, drawing on the remnants of their conquering power, in hopes of reviving their legacy if not their kingdom.  If he can survive first.)
Prime Shot:  Prime Shot (Its just harder to miss when point-blank.)
Shadow Walk: Shadow Walk (Drow have their quite literal shadows, and Vosner prefers his own.  It doesn't make him invisible or translucent, nor does it conjure actual shadows.  Stepping slightly in the shadow between the here and there, between reality and the feywilds.  It almost makes the subconscious think of him as if he wasn't in reality and thus making it easier to over-look him.)
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Scholastic Stowaway, Silent Hunter (Silent Hunter Benefit) (Stolen from the Feywilds at a young age and turned into a slave by the Drow, learning skills to survive and fight are not usually taught to one in Vosner's position.  Fortunately he learned to be stealthy enough to learn bits and pieces of knowledge from Sorcere students he followed around.  Stealth tended to be the first and most important thing he learned from this, instead of Theoretical Arcana.)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 17 Fort: 13 Reflex: 17 Will: 17
HP: 29 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Stealth +10, Intimidate +10, Perception +7, Thievery +9, Bluff +10 (Sneaky, Quick-fingered Rat can fit Vosner quite literally at times that likes to listen to rumors and idle talk that occurs around him.  Though when in trouble, he his silvered-tongue can either get him out of a jam with a few quick words or cause someone to hesitate just enough to get away letting them think its not worth the risk to pursue.)
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Athletics +0 (2x Roll), Arcana +2, Diplomacy +5, Streetwise +5

FEATS
Human: Mindbite Scorn (If you must attack, attack both the body and the mind.  Hope one of the two falters for your enemy, before your own.  +1d6 Psychic damage to Warlock's Curse.)
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Bastard sword) (Sometimes, just having the biggest sword you can carry is enough of a deterrent to being chosen for something bad.  Sadly, this was the biggest sword that Vosner can comfortably lift and carry.  That Fullblade looks intimidating but so heavy...)
Level 2: Rod Expertise (While people notice the sword, they may miss the Rod.  Useful as a cane, whether to hide or when in pain.  Further useful to channel some magics, that isn't the iconic Staff or Wand.  Lastly, it just may keep a sword or bolt from striking Vosner's easily bruised flesh. +1 per tier to attack rolls with a rod.  +1 AC and Ref while holding a rod.)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Echoing Dirge (Reversing his Shadow Walk trick, Vosner instead makes the subconscious think he exists beside his foe or foes, lashing out with an attack.)
Eldritch Blast: Eldritch Strike (A rather simple trick of infusing a weapon with enough arcane energy to warp space just enough to move a foe along its wave.)
Pact At-will: Hand of Blight (Crackling black arcane energy coalesces to form the looks of a weapon or spell to strike out at both a target's body and mind.  Said are echos weapon or spells come from the Tuathan's ages ago, when they conquered a portion of the Feywilds.)
Warlock encounter 1: Witchfire (Sometimes, you just need fire.)
Warlock daily 1: Decree of Khirad (Vosner takes advantage in confusion, though sometimes he needs to create said confusion.  What better way to for allies to attack each other to give him a chance to escape.)
Warlock utility 2: Tuathan Animal Shape (People ignore small creatures, such as rats or moles, allowing Vosner a bit more freedom to move around as he shape shifts.  Also, this skill makes him a unique ... slave ... raising his price and allowing him to get away with a few small things that others can't due to his higher price and having some think of him more as a pet then a slave.  Songbirds tend to be a favorite image as a "pet" second only to a spider.

ITEMS
Leather Armor, Bastard sword, Rod Implement, Thieves' Tools, Backpack (empty), Flint and Steel, Waterskin, Gambler's Gear, Lantern, Oil (1 pint) (5)
WEALTH
5 sp[/sblock]

Vosner likes to think he is great at surviving anything life throws at him, but he has a bad habit of poking the line of acceptable with the drow.  He survives by confusion, misdirection, and attempting to make chasing or killing him more trouble or costly then its worth.  Though if he can garner favor for a timely bit of help to a drow that rules over him, it might be worth risking his wellbeing/life.  He doesn't mind running away or hiding, but it goes against his nature to someone he calls a friend or an ally behind.

Now if only he can figure out the Drow he was given as a gift to some time back.  She isn't interested in a Pet, but rather having him sneak around and fighting!  Its dangerous, reckless, and down-right terrifying but ...
Why does he feel more alive then before?
Also if only she didn't keep track of him so easily, or kept seeing through his bluffs...

======
This Thursday?  I'll do my best to be there Graz.

Edit:  Yikes, it took me forever to type that out.  Also, I didn't see the current story before I posted but everything looks great!


----------



## Kzach (May 13, 2012)

I have some bad news.

Jin'dar died.

Replacing him is Vorgrym of House Darketh, older brother to Lin (assuming jbear's ok with that) and her loyal bodyguard. He is an incredibly skilled swordsman and knowledgable in the ways of the Underdark. Although very protective of Lin, he is also very frustrated by what he perceives to be her cautious (whether she is or not, that's how HE sees her) nature. Three words that describe him are: impatient, callous and brooding.


----------



## Kzach (May 16, 2012)

Ok, assuming jbear is ok with my character being an older, yet subservient, brother and bodyguard, I've finalised my character and changed his name to Lan of House Darketh (Lin & Lan!). Here's the character builder text version:

[sblock]
Lan of House Darketh, level 2
Drow, Ranger (Scout)
Ranger Wilderness Knacks Option: Ambush Expertise (Ranger)
Ranger Wilderness Knacks Option: Mountain Guide (Ranger)
Two-Weapon Style Option: Flashing Blade Mastery
Unseelie Agent Starting Feature Option: Spiked chain
Born Under a Bad Sign (Born Under a Bad Sign Benefit)
Theme: Unseelie Agent

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 14, CON 13, DEX 18, INT 10, WIS 16, CHA 8

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 14, CON 13, DEX 16, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 8


AC: 18 Fort: 14 Ref: 16 Will: 14
HP: 35 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Athletics +7, Dungeoneering +9, Perception +9, Stealth +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Endurance +1, Heal +4, History +1, Insight +4, Intimidate +2, Nature +4, Religion +1, Streetwise +0, Thievery +4

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Unseelie Agent Utility: Create Shadow-Wrought Weapon
Drow Racial Power: Cloud of Darkness
Ranger Utility: Aspect of the Lurking Spider
Ranger Utility: Aspect of the Pack Wolf
Ranger Attack: Dual Weapon Attack
Multiple Class Attack: Power Strike
Ranger Utility 2: Invigorating Stride

FEATS
Level 1: Spiked Chain Training
Level 2: Two-Weapon Fighting

ITEMS
Hide Armor x1
Shadow-wrought Scorpion Chain x1
Potion of Healing
Silk Rope (50 ft.) x2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 16, 2012)

hehehe, Lin and Lan ... nice.

No problem with having you be big brother at all. 2 drows will make it more drow flavoured all together.

I think the backstory as proposed by LordGraz'zt works. Changing to faithful older brother works well. 

The artificer is a valued slave who promises a pathway to glory. So we have to look after him of course. Keep our sister's greedy fingers away.

And Vosner is slightly manipulative, insinuating himself into our favour subtly with his art without us realising he is influencing us. Which opens up interesting possibilities.

Hopefully see you all tomorrow night!


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 16, 2012)

A quick update - I completely forgot I had training scheduled tonight so our combat trial will not be able to happen.

I will try grab a couple of you prior to next Thursday for a quick test.

The first session is still fine but games will be on *Thursday's* instead, I hope that does not cause any inconveniences.


----------



## Kzach (May 16, 2012)

I cancelled sex for you!


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 17, 2012)

Kzach said:


> I cancelled sex for you!




I am sure he won't mind.


----------



## Kzach (May 17, 2012)

LordGraz'zt said:


> I am sure he won't mind.




My hand is a SHE, thank you very muchly!


----------



## jbear (May 17, 2012)

All right, no probs.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 20, 2012)

Due to work a mid week game is going to be impossible.

Games are going to have be played Sunday afternoons (something like 2-6pm).

Is there anyone that cant make that timeslot?


----------



## RobertLie (May 21, 2012)

I'll have to double check on my side, but I don't think that will cause trouble here.


----------



## Kzach (May 21, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but you've wavered on the game time quite a bit so is there some assurance that Sunday's are it?


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 21, 2012)

Apologies for moving the time around but its been a unique time at work (I work in projects and we are at the final point of getting funding).

Sunday afternoon is locked in stone.


----------



## Kzach (May 22, 2012)

You know, it just occurred to me that we have a group and the DDN playtest is available with a few days to spare so that Lord could prep it before Sunday...


----------



## Messageboy (May 22, 2012)

Sundays at that time is fine for me.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 22, 2012)

If there is no massive objections I would definitely be interested in running the D&D Next playtest this Sunday.


----------



## Kzach (May 22, 2012)

No objections. I'd take the fighter if nobody minds.


----------



## RobertLie (May 22, 2012)

No objections here as well.  Dibs on the Wizard (As I doubt the Warlock is going to be released this playtest, but I'd rather play that if it was) if no one minds.


----------



## Kzach (May 22, 2012)

RobertLie said:


> No objections here as well.  Dibs on the Wizard (As I doubt the Warlock is going to be released this playtest, but I'd rather play that if it was) if no one minds.




Fighter, rogue, wizard and two clerics are the party make-up of the pregens. Not sure what races they will be though.


----------



## jbear (May 24, 2012)

Sorry guys,

mid-week I can do. Weekends, especially during daylight hours is impossible. That's family time.

I hope you have fun running the playtest!


----------



## Kzach (May 24, 2012)

Aww 

In that case, can I change my character? I think we badly need a defender (I know you said not to worry about roles but... I do), especially a tough one, and I've been wanting to play my dwarven warden for a long time now so I'll go him if possible.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 24, 2012)

To confirm - we will be playing at 2pm Sunday Adelaide time.

We will be playing the D&D Next playtest.


----------



## Kzach (May 25, 2012)

After looking over the characters, I'd like to put dibs on the rogue. The fighter looks kinda boring 

Also, it might be a good idea to share Skype info and create a single Skype channel for us. I find this works better than one person connecting all the calls as it means even if someone drops out, we're still able to communicate via the chat.

My Skype nick is "ddkaka" at gmail.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 25, 2012)

If we have multiples of the same class thats fine.

Can I please get confirmation on who will be playing?


----------



## RobertLie (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.
Anyways, I'll be playing the Wizard.


----------



## Kzach (May 25, 2012)

Ok, I'm really liking the playtest material so other than really wanting to play the rogue (rogue is and always will be my one true love), I've decided I'm going to put together a Maptools map and run it. When I get closer to completing it, I'll see if y'all interested in running it again with me. Not trying to usurp the group, here, rather just offering first dibs once I get everything together. Could be on a different day as well. Regardless, I'll be running it several times with probably several different groups.

And just wanted to make sure that I dibs the rogue on Lord's playtest


----------



## Kzach (May 25, 2012)

Seriously awesome reimagining of the Caves of Chaos map:

Caves of Chaos Reimagined by Weem, from theWeem.com | D&D/RPG Fan and Video Game Designer/Gamer


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 26, 2012)

Confirming for Sunday:

[MENTION=56189]Kzach[/MENTION] (confirmed)
[MENTION=6693456]RobertLie[/MENTION] (confirmed)

[MENTION=94990]Messageboy[/MENTION] - are you still planning on playing?
[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] - I know you can not make it regularly but are you interested in a once off?
[MENTION=10870]lightful[/MENTION] - the playtest will be only be a oneshot, plus will be a good chance to see how we work together - will you be able to make it tomorrow?

If there is anyone else that wants to play - or you know of anyone, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2012)

I can probably do a once off and yes, I'm very keen to try out the play test.

I've been reading the rules and it looks pretty interesting, especially if this is just a starting point. The mix of editions it feels like with a mix of new with the advantage/disadvantage mechanic is pretty nifty.

So, pencil me in 

Which PCs are taken so far? Interested in playing any except the fighter who look very bland and boring. I'll put dibs on the Cleric of Moradin I think.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 26, 2012)

Good man.

The Fighter does not seem to be getting much love but to me he looks like a beast.

With a +6 modifier and 2d6+7 damage (+3 on a miss) every single round, what he lacks in imagination he makes up for in consistency haha.


----------



## Kzach (May 27, 2012)

LordGraz'zt said:


> Good man.
> 
> The Fighter does not seem to be getting much love but to me he looks like a beast.
> 
> With a +6 modifier and 2d6+7 damage (+3 on a miss) every single round, what he lacks in imagination he makes up for in consistency haha.




Interestingly enough, there's been comments about the fighter being 'boring' and comments from the designers about how the fighter is one of the few classes that requires imagination to play because their focus is on physical characteristics whereas all other classes are somewhat MAD. So a fighter player should be telling the DM things like, "I leap up on the table and..." and they get some sort of Strength check and the DM gives them advantage for trying a stunt, or "I bash down the door!" etc. rather than just passively attack/damage, attack/damage, attack...

Basically the design gives flat numbers that are meant to be used for an interactive dialogue between DM and player. As much as I love the concept and fully try to do so with every character I play or whenever I DM, I still think that relying on such devices is a failure of class design.

Also, it's not clear why the dwarf has a 2d6 greataxe when the equipment list says it's 1d12


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 27, 2012)

Some people just like to say "I attack" every round, so I am glad they have classes like this.


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2012)

Definitely not the kind of character I enjoy playing that's for sure.

If there are just three of us I will happily run him (as well) so we have some muscle in the group.

Edit: I think I'm going to play the Cleric of Pelor instead.


----------



## Kzach (May 27, 2012)

jbear said:


> Edit: I think I'm going to play the Cleric of Pelor instead.




And henceforth he was known as "Pewpew!"

My character is Baelon "Cookie" Darkshore. A halfling street rat who, by hanging out the rear of many a fine eatery, learned how to cook the finest in second-hand foodstuffs, earning him the street name "Cookie", in honour of the crumbs of food he managed to string together and somehow make taste good!


----------



## RobertLie (May 27, 2012)

My character shall be Amras Calaelen, high elf wizard that tends to have a sweet tooth that goes beyond the little coppers and silvers he usually has left.  He sticks to his studies, though he doesn't truly enjoy them, but rather be out in the wilds traveling.


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 30, 2012)

[MENTION=6693456]RobertLie[/MENTION]
[MENTION=56189]Kzach[/MENTION]
[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]
[MENTION=94990]Messageboy[/MENTION]

Confirming who is playing this Sunday?

Also if anyone sees this thread and is interested in playing please let me know.

I may move it back to a mid week time as I know jbear can not make it on weekends - for now though we will play at least one more week on Sunday.


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2012)

I can try to make Sunday if we are going to move to mid week after that. I can't promise at this stage though as I am pretty busy and trying to catch up on stuff.

I'd say pencil me in. 

What will we be playing? Continuation of the playtest? (not that that is important, ust curious)


----------



## RobertLie (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in this Sunday, and I would prefer mid-week myself, if possible for time if it is changing.

I'll admit, I'm still hoping for the 4e game but the 5e test is fine with me.


----------



## jbear (Jun 2, 2012)

[MENTION=90924]LordGraz'zt[/MENTION] I'm going out with my wife tomorrow early evening. We have the rare chance of a babysitter. So I probably be home and online until around 8.30pm NZ time, which is 6pm Adelaide time. That may be a bit late to join in? Can we push the time back? If not should I log on  and join in even if only for the last bit?


----------



## LordGraz'zt (Jun 3, 2012)

jbear said:


> [MENTION=90924]LordGraz'zt[/MENTION] I'm going out with my wife tomorrow early evening. We have the rare chance of a babysitter. So I probably be home and online until around 8.30pm NZ time, which is 6pm Adelaide time. That may be a bit late to join in? Can we push the time back? If not should I log on  and join in even if only for the last bit?




Will pushing the start time back 4 hours for jbear cause issues for anyone?


----------

